# 85 Nissan sentra 1.6 not starting



## Zacmar1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello, new to the forum, did some lurking to see if I could find anything like this in a previous post, but no deal. Here's the situation, I had a front main seal leak fixed, and the valves replaced, and got a new timing belt. Everything looks to be top dead center, the engine cranks, the spark plugs and wires are good, but it's not starting. I'm stumped, anyone have a possible reason?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm assuming you adjusted the valves? They are mechanical on this engine. I would start by checking compression and spark. If that's good, spray some carb cleaner into the carb and see if the engine will fire on it after making sure there's gas in the fuel bowl (should be in the middle of the glass window on the passenger side of the carburetor).


----------

